# Match this Texture



## miked279 (Jun 22, 2021)

I've done just about all the research I can but having extreme difficulty figuring out how to match this. Any help? It's all on the ceiling


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

textured roller and knock down ? thats one i havent run across yet.


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

xD


----------



## jburnson (Nov 23, 2017)

Looks like maybe something was dipped in mud, pressed on the ceiling, and knocked down. Maybe a flat board on a pole or something?


----------



## miked279 (Jun 22, 2021)

We’re thinking it’s a basket weave roller used vertical and horizontal and then knocked down. Thoughts?


----------



## jburnson (Nov 23, 2017)

miked279 said:


> We’re thinking it’s a basket weave roller used vertical and horizontal and then knocked down. Thoughts?


Maybe, it does look somewhat similar. But I wonder if the smooth surface between the pattern would be there if a roller was used. Ain't drywall detective work the best?


----------



## robertcladner55 (Nov 26, 2020)

Can you roll on knockdown texture?


----------



## baileychic8 (Jul 29, 2021)

robertcladner55 said:


> Can you roll on knockdown texture?


Yes they even sell knock down texture in a box for those without a hopper.


----------



## baileychic8 (Jul 29, 2021)

Maybe they skim coated the entire wall then used a goop loop roller?


----------

